

Unmasking “Careto,” the Most Sophisticated Malware Yet - palibra
http://blogs.mcafee.com/consumer/unmasking-careto-malware

======
zimbatm
What a useless piece of PR. No details, lots of fear, and then: buy our anti-
virus !

